# Replacing sprocket on Linear LDO50 garage door opener



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on the manufacturer instructions. You would be replacing the bearing and its gear from the top. Just make sure the door is supported or in closed position when you pull the gear and chain.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't find any manufacturer's instruction via the web so reaching out to this forum. Mahalo.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hawaiiboy said:


> Can't find any manufacturer's instruction via the web so reaching out to this forum. Mahalo.


There should be a local garage door installation company somewhere around you. They would be the best ones to contact.

You are only showing a 1/4 of the opener, with no model, mfg information. Some of those openers, you have to drop the unit from the brackets on the ceiling, in order to replace the bearing and gear. Others you pull the cover off and get to it from the inside, while the unit is dropped.

BTw, those are bolts, not screws. If you post a full picture of the unit, model number and manufacturer info. You would be surprised how much more information you get on the subject.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a Linear garage door opener model LDO50, chain drive. Here are more pictures. Mahalo


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not much under the cover. The sprocket inside does need greased. I use the bicycle grease in the green tub and bike chain oil on my opener chain.

Just follow previous advice on how to do the work.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Curious, why does the sprocket need to be removed?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This is the manual on that series. http://www.linearcorp.com/pdf/manuals/LDO_user.pdf


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Click on the link... What you need should be at or around #2

Note: I had to set my screen resolution ( zoom ) to 200 to properly see it.


http://www.linearcorp.com/pdf/manuals/LDO.pdf


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Joed Worn sprocket teeth.

Ron45. Yes that's to replace the sprocket. It's easy after all..,no need to mess taking out the sprocket shaft and other parts (eg bearing) out nor the need to drop the unit.

Thanks.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you replacing the chain as well? Machinery I used to work the sprockets only wore out if the chain was also stretched.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't plan to change the chain. There is a wear and tear as part of the worn gear. The opener must be at least 11 years old


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If there are no nuts on the opposite end they are hex head cap screws. If there are nuts on the end opposite the head they are bolts.


----------

